# Sunday 5/29 Tuna and Wahoo



## Reel Addiction (Apr 27, 2015)

Left the dock out of Orange Beach around 5:30 Sunday morning hit the pass right as the sun was breaking the horizon. Plan was to run out to the edge then start looking for something to troll. Ran straight SE toward the edge then headed south west, didn't see any bait, rips or weed lines but decided around 7:00 to put lines in at about 250 foot and work our way south west to the area we caught a yellowfin a few weeks ago. After about an hour of trolling the starboard rigger starts screaming, I hand the rod off and clear lines and after about a 20 minute fight I sink the gaff into a nice yellowfin. We get lines back out and start working that area, next pass we have two knock downs but nothing sticks. I get things back out and work the area again, wasn't long until we had another double knock down, this time both are hooked up and my father and I somehow manage to keep them both hooked up and get two more nice yellowfins into the box. At this point its about 9:00 and we have three tuna in the box and I am thinking it couldn't get any better. It took me a little while to get rigged back up but we put lines back in and kept working that area, after about 30 minutes the short flat goes off and my brother-in-law settles in for another fight that we all assumed was another tuna. As it came up from the depths we were all surprised to see the electric blue stripes of a nice hoo, we are lucky to get this one in the box as it got wrapped around one of the engines and I had to get back there and unwrap it. At this point we have one of the boxes filled up and not much more ice for another box we decide to troll north for a bit before running in. Back at the dock around 12:30, definitely one of my best trips. Weather was just perfect.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

What they bite?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. I wanna do that so bad.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

I hope we have some of that same juju come Wednesday


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Back home for lunch, that's a nice morning right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice. Great job. 
Whyme


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Good Job! :thumbup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow! a good day. Some nice ones especially the Wahoo.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet trip.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report capt, I think we passed each other, I was headed northwest. We didn't do so well.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice hooter, and those YF are just the right size!


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty work guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Not too shabby for a morning of fishing.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great trip!


----------

